# German job seeker visa



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

I am a Civil engineer with 2 year experience with Mtech in geotechnical Engineering.
I am planning for a job seeker visa thro a consulting agency.
I want to know the scope of civil engineers in germany and the remunaration. what are interview questions for the job seeker visa. what are the chances of rejection and time required for obtaining the visa. Thank you in advance


----------

